# help...dog ate apple core



## mygsdandme

My husband gave Mr. Luke an apple core a little while ago and he ate it.
I know apple seeds are toxic to dogs so I guess my question is...are the seeds from 1 apple core going to make him sick? I am heading out of town later today and don't want to leave if my dog is going to be sick.


----------



## Emoore

Apple seeds are toxic, but you'd need about a cup of apple seeds to be fatal. I don't believe the amount in one core should hurt him but if in doubt, call and ask the vet real quick.


----------



## Caitydid255

Freyja is an apple eating machine during the fall at my in-law's farm. Apples affect dogs differently, some like her are fine, while others get sick to their stomach and vomit everywhere. I wouldn't worry too much about one core, but as you don't know how Mr. Luke will react it might be best to call as a precaution.









First day home and she's already collected two apples. It only goes downhill from there :apple:


----------



## Castlemaid

Plus, chances are that the seeds in the core will just go through your dog's system undigested. Perhaps one or two seeds got chomped in the eating process, but as mentioned, not enough toxins in one or two seeds to have anything to worry about.


----------



## Freestep

I had a dog that ate apple cores, black walnuts, chocolate, raisins, just about everything imaginable that is toxic to a dog, and she never got sick. About once a year she'd find a way out of the yard, disappear and go dumpster diving, and come back with a hugely swollen belly. At the time I was in college, jobless and poor, so I couldn't afford a vet visit, and I'd spend the rest of the day giving her stuff to make her vomit, and nothing worked. I swear that dog had a cast iron stomach. After one particularly copious dumpster smorgasbord, she pooped out a big wad of toothpicks! Unbelieveable that dog lived to age 16.

So yeah... one apple core? I think you're okay.


----------



## carmspack

I doubt the apple seeds from one apple will cause any problem.

The "Sperry" study which took wild and feral canids and did full stomach content studies to see what they were surviving on found many wind fall , fermented apples in the stomachs of these animals. My own will do it . Grab one of the well fermented , waspe visited , apples and eat them. 
It takes a lot to score the seed covering . If whole apple the stomach is protected by the pectin of the apple and the fibers of the apple and pit. 

Apple seed is a source of the missing B vitamin, which we could have in our diet , very little needed. B 17 - Laetrile , also found in Bitter almonds , compounds used in the prevention and treatment of cancers.

This is serious stuff -- no more than 3 Bitter almonds per day, beyond that it is a toxic level. 
Bitter almond is a type not a taste.

Any whoo your dog should be okay.


----------



## mygsdandme

Thanks everyone...don't know why I panicked...Mr. Luke is just fine...funny thing is, many years ago before I learned anything about dog nutrition and things that were not good for dogs, I had a lab/shep mix and whenever I ate an apple I would give her the core...I don't know how she did it but when she was done with the core there would be a little pile of seeds and the stem left on the floor...guess she knew better than me:blush:...I use to give her grapes too...yikes! Live and learn I guess.


----------



## nitemares

my pup gets an apple every couple days, usually left over from my son, and yes he leaves the seeds and stem behind LOL smart pup.


----------

